# My NX drag car !!!!!!!



## MickeyNXSR20det (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.webphotos.com/list_photos.asp?mi=3&smi=1&a=70916 Heres some pics on my project !!!!!!!! Later,Mickey


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Might want to spell properly in your sig!!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow keep up the good work...have you taken it to the track a run it yet?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

That's too cool.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

*Built Motor?*

I am assuming you built the GTiR, right? What is your setup if you don't mind me asking! Looks nice!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, that is sooo sick. I love it!


----------

